# Saved by the cat!



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Yes, cats are always on Team Cat.


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

Hmm think I need to get a cat then.


----------



## Poosmarescats (Oct 9, 2021)

cowpony said:


> The dogs needed some extra brushing after they romped in the snow. Their legs in particular had lots of mini-mats from where the hair had dried in clumps. Of course, they have never enjoyed getting their legs brushed. I ordered Ritter up onto the couch so he could flop in comfort while I worked on his legs. (I need him up on the couch under his own steam. He's too heavy for me to lift, and the carpet generates too much static for me to brush him on the floor.) Knowing what was coming, he stood there having an internal debate as to whether he would comply. Happily for him, the cat LOVES being brushed. Before any of us could react, the cat jumped up off his chair, shot over to the couch, and presented himself for grooming. Ritter took that as a sign from heaven and lay down to chew on a toy. Sigh. We now have a very thoroughly brushed cat.


For some reason I do n't know I would clip Schatzi RIGHT BEFORE his grooming appt. I discovered my cats, Minnie and Corkie LOVED his hair. Soon as it hit the carpet they would roll in it and toss it up into the air.


----------

